# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  أبڛألڪ يإُقمّر : ليـِۂ إلزمن ۋإلحظـ دإُيم لِي جحُۋد .. توبيكآت

## ليلاس

*السسسلآم عليكم ..*




*

*

----------


## ليلاس

*- [c=1]ألآ يإُ ۋقتْ : إترڪِنيً لِ هممّميُ , تَرىَ إلمهممّمۋم : يِتمنىَ إلْڛِڛلإُممـۂ ! [/c]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=1]( لو أشيل الدنيـا عنْڪ ، عُمريْ مَا أحَسسْ بـ تعبَ (L) )[/c]*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- عرۈڛنـآ ڪُل الحڛڛڛن يڪُڛيهـآ . . ۈالبدر يخجل لۈ يطـآلع فيهـآ . . ©*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- بـ عِيونهُم نظرةّ املَ إني بخّير ر ر ، وَ انا مقّدر آخيبّ آملهُم : / ! | (f)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- c=1]وآصوتي يَ إللي مآ [c=#535353]تشآبهْهـۂ الأصوت[/c] / نوبٍ يغصّ، و نوب في نبرتهـۂ .. تيهـۂ[/c]*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*-[c=1] ذإُبت نجُۋم إلليلْ , مِن جممّمر إلآهإُ آ إُ تْ ![/c]*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=1]طفلهہ . . نبت فيْ دآخليْ . . ( [c=50]قلبْ عَصفور [/c]) .. وهَزيت . . غصون الڪلام . . . . . و مَــ ش يْ ت . . ![/c]*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*- [c=1]أبڛألڪ يإُقمّر : ليـِۂ إلزمن ۋإلحظـ دإُيم لِي جحُۋد , ۋبڛألڪْ : ليـِۂ إلفرح فيُ دنيتيّ مإلـِۂ ۋجۋدْ ![/c]* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- ·كَل مآسلمت .. نفسي لـِ الغيآب ، شيء لڪ بآلذات غصب [ يردني ] ..!* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- · نيۈتڼ حِيڼَ إگتڜفَ ڛر جإُذبية إلأرض خلّده إلتإُريخ , أڼتْ أېُ تإُريخ* *·#·@ڛـَ** يُخلدڪَ ·@·# بعدَ أڼَ إگتڜفتڼَېّ !* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- · رۈحېّ* *·#·@مِ** حْ تَ إُ رِ هُ ·@·# ۈ تعَإُنېّ ! =(*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- · ۈ مإُتدرېّ إنڪْ , فېّ قلبېّ ·#·@ ۈ منڛگبْ حۈلـِۂ ·@·# ۈمنِ گِثرڪْ فِ صَدرېّ , خإُيفـِۂ , لإُتجينېّ عَ يْ يْ يْ نْ ! :$(l)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- إنتَ دإُرڪ هِنإُ ❤ , ۋأڜّرتْ عڸىَ صدرېّ , قإُڸ إنتِ دإُرڪْ هِنإُ ●̮̮̃● , ۋأڜّر عڸىَ عيۋ ۋ ۋ نــِۂ* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- مإُ إبيً أبۋڛڪ إخإف « إڸضغط ۋإڸڛُڪر » , يإْخۋي :- دِخييييڸڪْ « حلإُتڪ , ڛڛڪّر زيآ آ آ دَهـِۂ "* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- ·# يإُ عۋإُذڸ ,··$#735851مۋتۋإ غِيرهـِۂ ·"·هـَۂ إڸغلإَ ·$#805F55·$·| ·$#92786D مڪتۋبْ ڸېّ ·. .··#* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=1]ينبغيﮯ للنسـآإء أن يعرفنـڪُ »([c=#B4B4B4] أنت فقط[/c] . . » ليڪُونوا إنـآثـآ ڪُمآ ينبغيﮯ . . ©[/c]* 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 



*- ·# إنتَ ڸېّ ,··$#735851 بَڛڛڛّ ·"· عڸّـمْ هـَۂ إڸبڜَرْ ·$#805F55·$·| ·$#92786D تڛترييّييحْ · . . ··#* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- ·# لإَ تۋصْينېّ , ··$#735851عَڸېُ ·"· دإّمڪْ مَعېّ ·$#805F55·$·| ·$#92786Dڪڸېّ بِ خَييّيرِ · . . ··#* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- يجينېّ ڸيڜ زعلإَنـِۂِّ , ۋ يَحضِنْ ۋجهېّ بِ ڪڣيّنِ , ۋ أتمّتِمْ ~» حَيڸْ مإَ أِحِبڪْ ۋ يضحَڪْ « حيڸْ ڪذإْبـِۂّ » , :$ . . "* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- ·وَردَهـْ ،· يآ ·[ ·$#FF0080سِعْد مِنَ شمّهآ· ] · :$·~* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- ع’ـينيّ , لِحآ إ آ فكْ . . . لآ بِردتْ و غَفيييتْ =$* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- إلكـكِـدرْ يروحْ بِ إبتسسِسآمهّ منْ شفآ إ تكْ* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- أذكَررٍهـِۂ دآيم ۋلإَ أقۋ ۋ ۋ لْ :/ ألآ يـَـآربْ تڛِڛعِدْ خآفقــِۂ ۋينْ مآ كـكَـآ إ نْ - (l)-*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=#806C7B]إْنْ ضضإُقْ [c=#9596BD]صَدرېّ[/c] : مِن همُمۋ ۋ مېّ , تنَفڛڛّڛتِڪْ » [c=#7380BB]Fή[/c] [/c](L)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=1][c=50]أگرهگ[/c] . . وفيً عز گرهيً أحس أنيً أحبگ أگثر . . مدِريً حآليْ ذِآ طبيعيً وٍلآ حآليً ذِآ مرٍضَ =( ~ [/c]*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=14]بَيِنَ أصابعهْ مَۋطنيْ أتَمطَّىْ بِ كِبريَاء الكَۋنِ ۋَ أغيضُ إلْنڛإُء بِ / [c=#BD828C]يحبّنيّ[/c] ❤ [/c]*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=55][c=0]-[/c] ·][̲̅ ·· ̲̅·♥ ·#·̲̅ ·м ·̲̅·$#9EEBE1·̲̅ ̲̅·[/c]*
*- [c=#804000]آبينيِﮯ[c=58] دآيمْ[/c] فـْ [c=46]قلبڪْ[/c] »(L)[/c]*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=#77CCD2] كِنْ إلعُمِر من دۋنڪْ إنتَ ذإُ جحيم , ۋإنتَ إلنعيم «[c=#934D59] أڛتغفُر اللّهۂ إلعَظيم [/c] »! [/c](H)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- أبيُ كل الجنۋن إلليُ ڛكن بِ دإخل جنۋنڪْ إْبيُ أڜربڪْ من ڜۋقي ۋآبيڪُ «[c=#934D59] بڜۋقُ تڜربنيّ[/c] »!*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- [c=#77CCD2] أضيّع فِي عيُۋنهِۂ لإُ نإظرنيُ في عجَل [ مُؤدبْ ] بڛ نظرإُتهۂ «[c=#934D59] قليلة أدبْ[/c] »! [/c](H):$(H)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*-[c=#86CADD] أُحِبڪَ جدإً ۋ جدإً ۋ جدإً ۋأرفِض مِن « [c=#934D59]جنۋُن حُبڪَ[/c] » أنْ أڛتَقيلْ !| [/c]*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*- ۋأحيإُ بڪْ , | ۋأحيإُ لِڪْ | , ۋأحيإُ فيڪْ مُتبإُهيُ ~ : $*

----------


## طيف المشاعر

يسلموو ع التوبيكـــــآآت الجمييله 
يعطيك الف عآآفيييييه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سلمت يدينك ..

موفقه*

----------


## ليلاس

> يسلموو ع التوبيكـــــآآت الجمييله 
> يعطيك الف عآآفيييييه




*ربي يسسلمك و يعآآفيك غنآآتي ..

الأجمل هالطلة ..

منورة..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> *سلمت يدينك ..
> 
> موفقه*




*ربي يسسسلمك من كل ششر ..

تسسلمين ع الحضضوور ..

نورتي ..]*

----------

